# Would you take a bullet for Steve Jobs?



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

Lets say that at Macworld you see Steve Jobs ambushed in a alley by a crazy guy in a XP shirt with a gun. Would you jump in front of the bullet to save Jobs, or run away and let him die?
The choice is yours.


----------



## kanecorp (Apr 21, 2002)

i'd run away


----------



## dricci (Apr 21, 2002)

I'd shoot the XP guy before he could pull the trigger


----------



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

This is gamedog00, and you better start thanking me for those two posts div!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 21, 2002)

i'd be scared as shit, but i'd probablly do it


or i'd tell him that Steve uses a Dell at Pixar.......


----------



## earector (Apr 21, 2002)

Uh....no. Unless I just reacted. 

If I had time to think about it, I don't know that I would take a bullet for anyone.

Sheesh. Now nobody here'll want to be my friend.


----------



## xoot (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by divibisan _
> *Lets say that at Macworld you see Steve Jobs ambushed in a alley by a crazy guy in a XP shirt with a gun. Would you jump in front of the bullet to save Jobs, or run away and let him die?
> The choice is yours. *



What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 21, 2002)

I have to admit I would probally throw herve in the way... or run away! I doubt anyone would take the bullet unless they have A LOT of money invested in apple and are learned enouph to know they're money is going to dissapear if jobs dies.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

of course not 
some of you think too much


----------



## rinse (Apr 21, 2002)

this topic is just too crazy.


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 21, 2002)

Dude, I think the guy is cool and all, but... No.

-B


----------



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

I wouldn't do it, but if I was near enough to tackle him I would.

Think of this as not whether you would die for Steve Jobs, but as if he was an ordanary person (who could reward you with a lifetimes supply of Macs)


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 21, 2002)

I didn't think of the free computers for life aspect of the equation... Hmm... I definitely would tackle him to save him if possible, but the only way I would take a bullet for him is if I am wearing a bullet-proof vest.

-B


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd take the bullet, but I'd probably kill the guy who shot him.


----------



## voice- (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, let's be realistic here. Bill Gates would of course make a keynote of his own at the same time. I would be there, plotting to commit murder, while seeing this on an iBook with QuickTime, so I couldn't possibly take the bullet.


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

i would push steve out of the way and duck and roll and then nobody would have to take a bullet.

hey, as long as we are fantasizing the ridiculous, i might as well fantasize the best possible outcome


----------



## Valrus (Apr 22, 2002)

Would I take a bullet for Steve Jobs?

Heh.

That question is stark raving ridiculous.

-the valrus


----------



## roger (Apr 22, 2002)

Why would I be in an alley with Steve Jobs? Sounds like I would be taking more than just a bullet


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 22, 2002)

Hey, aren't the iBooks bulletproof? If they really are, and I had one strapped to my chest at the time, I would probably take the chance.

(With my luck, that bulletproof thing is probably just propaganda.)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 22, 2002)

You guys suck... I would take a bullet for Steve!


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 22, 2002)

You all seem to be associating taking a bullet with death! Just because you take a bullet it doesn't necassarily mean you're going to die you know. You could take a bullet in the shoulder, it wouldn't feel to good, but you probally wouldn't die.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

One would imagine that an assasin would have more then one bullet.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure I would!  He'd probably give me a few new computers for saving his life


----------



## xoot (Apr 22, 2002)

Many people say that they will kill the crazy XP guy. I give you a word of wisdom (from the Lord of the Rings):

"Some that live deserve death and some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? So be more careful when you kill."


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 22, 2002)

If you have nothing to die for... what do you have to live for?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *If you have nothing to die for... what do you have to live for? *


That opens a whole slew of controversial questions about ideals and life and death.  I'm not even going to begin touching this one.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 22, 2002)

> One would imagine that an assasin would have more then one bullet.



Yeah, but he's a crazy Windows person, He didn't think of that.

Also, if you stop the first bullet, then Steve Jobs can hit him with a G5 iBook and knock him out.


----------

